# Good Prep Academy for KPK Medical Test? And Good Way to Prepare?



## nasar176 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi there,
Does anyone know a good preparation academy for the medical entry test for Khyber-Pukhtunkhwa colleges? I am from USA but I want to attempt taking the test this year(2013), I know all about the self finance and overseas seats etc etc. I have these 4-5 months to prepare and i have received All of the Fs.c books but they are a bit unfamiliar to me. Please don't tell me that I shouldn't take it and I am a foreigner etc etc. Please just show me a good academy in Islamabad or Peshawar (preferably islamabad) and a good way to prepare. thanks


----------



## umersaeed2010 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Reply*

well my advise is to study a level books if you are not familiar with those books u have bought,knowlegde is universal.
regarding preparation academy Zawaya and KIPS both in islamabad are best known in whole country but the main thing is that you enroll with these for atleast 3 to 4 months to get concept of entrance tests . Practising Mcqs is all that you should be focusing. You can get mcq books as well like ICA , Pre-test and those mcq provided by academy. 


nasar176 said:


> Hi there,
> Does anyone know a good preparation academy for the medical entry test for Khyber-Pukhtunkhwa colleges? I am from USA but I want to attempt taking the test this year(2013), I know all about the self finance and overseas seats etc etc. I have these 4-5 months to prepare and i have received All of the Fs.c books but they are a bit unfamiliar to me. Please don't tell me that I shouldn't take it and I am a foreigner etc etc. Please just show me a good academy in Islamabad or Peshawar (preferably islamabad) and a good way to prepare. thanks


----------



## nasar176 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you soo much


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

I am wondering, since the test is likely to take place this year on August 25, if there is any academy I can join just for the month of August. I am in the USA right now, but I will be going to Pak at the end of this month. I know I've heard of people attending an academy for only a short time, and the rest of the time relying solely on self study. I am studying the KIPS books, as well as planning to go through the pre-test series and all the past practice tests available to me. However, my taya abu advised me to join an academy and said that your chances of success are increased with the aid of an academy in addition to your own personal efforts. :thumbsup::cat:


----------

